# Almost 40 & thinking of IUI



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI all,

          I have been on this site for over 2 years now & I can now join your group if thats ok ??

          I will be 40 in April.

          I have had 6 icsi's in total. I am a poor responder but I did get  BFP & my son Miles from my 4th go  Smiley
          my 5th & 6th go's at the end of last year resulted in no fertilization ( all eggs immature in 6th go)

          I did get 4 eggs in my 6th ( for what good 4 immatrue eggs was !! ) go but normally I only end up with 2 so I am a
          very poor responder.

          We decided to stop all ICSI/IVF but just dont seem to be able to let it go & we are thinking of
          IUI later in the year.

          Is IUI ok for 40+'s ?? I dont reapond well anyway & my thoughts are that IVF only has higher sats than IUI cos they
          get to pick the best embies to put back in.. I normally only have 1 to put back anyway so I would have thought
          for me IUI's chances cant really be any lower ??

            Thank you

                  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Juat wanted to say Welcome  

I have never had IUI so can't really comments as never really looked into it.

I want to wish you luck for your tx whatever you decide 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Jo,

                Thank you so much for the welcome.

                  Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Katy

I'm not an expert but IUI may be worth considering if you are a poor responder as it is less invasive (and expensive) than IVF.  The chances of success for IUI are lower, however.  Have you spoken to your clinic about it?  After my first BFN with IVF (when I was 40) I considered trying IUI and my clinic would have let me do it.  However, I decided eventually that as I had responded well to the IVF drugs and because the clinic only did medicated IUI that I might as well "go the whole hog" again.  PS: I think we've "corresponded" before on FF when you were expecting Miles (about the same time as I was expecting our wee poppet).  I hope he is doing well, and that you are enjoying him as much as we are enjoying having our wee one.    

Ellie


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Ellie,

        Thanks   I have ordered some ovulation sticks for home to make sure I ovulate every mth & then
                        book myself a consultation.

                        Miles is a joy yes   

                        Katy. xx


----------

